# Nephews of Jesus



## Matthias (Mar 18, 2009)

I am currently reading The History of the Christian Church by Philip Schaff Vol 2 - Ante-Nicene Christianity and came across and interesting story.

During the reign of Roman ruler Domitian (ruled from 81-96 AD) he apparently sent for kinsmen of Jesus, grandsons of Judas the brother of the Lord. These two great-nephews of the Lord were to be put to death, but upon seeing their poverty and rustic simplicity, and hearing an accurate explanation of the Kingdom of Christ, they were let go. It is also mentioned in this section that Domitian was led of jealousy to destroy the surviving descendants of David.

Any PB historians out there have any further info on these two events?? This Volume has been a fascinating read so far. Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2009)

Eusebius writes about that event in his History of the Church. Book 3, #19,#20. He says that Hegesippus writes about the event, and quotes part of it and paraphrases the rest. Interesting story. They were brought up before Domitian because they were Christians. They had about 25 acres of land. They showed him their hands, putting forward as proof of their toil the hardness of their bodies and the calluses impressed on the hands by incessant labour. They talk about how Christ's kingdom was not of this world. Domitian found no fault with them, but despising them as beneath his notice let them go free and issued orders terminating the persecution of the Church.

Very interesting story.


----------



## Matthias (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Brother for the info. It really is quite a story, especially how it led to the stopping of the persecution. Any specific info on Domitian destroying Davids descendants?

Did I mention I LOVE history


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2009)

There is a little bit about it. Eusebius writes quoting Hegesippus -

"And there still survived of the Lord's family the grandsons of Jude, who was said to be His brother, humanly speaking. These were informed against as being of David's line, and brought by the _evocatus_ (Latin for veteran) before Domitian Ceasar, who was as afraid of the advent of Christ as Herod had been. Domitian asked them whether they were descended from David, and they admitted it. Then he asked them what property they owned and what funds they had at their disposal." 

Then the rest of the story is what I wrote above. 

I enjoy history too. Especially Church history. I've always wanted to read Philip Schaff's Church history books. They sound sooo interesting.


----------



## Matthias (Mar 18, 2009)

I highly recommend it! Very enjoyable reading. It flows well and is not dry like some historians can be 

-----Added 3/18/2009 at 02:44:29 EST-----

Schaff make it sound like Domitian did put some descendants of David to death, just not these two, but does not go into detail.


----------

